# Icd-10-pcs - offering any training



## eeh (May 30, 2011)

I noticed that AAPC is *NOT* offering any training in ICD-10-PCS only ICD-10-CM -- is that because it will not be used in Outpatient/Physician Offices?  I think it would be to our advantage to know both.  What are your thoughts ?

https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/training.aspx

Ellen


----------



## eadun2000 (May 30, 2011)

I totally agree.  I do not understand why they would not do both.


----------



## neana48 (Jun 3, 2011)

Because they are only physician based, and that is all that is used in the physician setting.


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 3, 2011)

The ICD-10-PCS is for inpatient only.  If you want to learn the ICD-10-PCS you can go to the Ahima website.  Ahima deals with inpatient and they are doing training on the ICD-10-PCS


----------

